# Is it just me?



## jaynh88 (Dec 2, 2015)

I am a driver in NH. Often times when I have the app on at home I will be in a "dark orange" area or a 1.5 X / 2.0 X surge. When this happens I rarely get a ping, may be 1% of the time. I have also been hour for 30+ minutes prior to this happening without a ping. How is it a "busy" area when I have been dead?


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

Age old question asked many times. Do you have the passenger ap? If so, do you look to see where other drivers might be located near you/ area where actual requests "may come from" example higher density areas?
And last, customers can wait out a surge, and the system knows if they are seeking transport, and doing so. Surge maps are, as Uber states plainly, used to get "more drivers online" thereby effectively lessening surge. I wouldn't hold much stock in any surge. Ap, but instead use the passenger ap to check your area.


----------

